# MARSOC - The path to go?



## Ricochet17 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey all,
I enlisted in the Marine Corp just last week, and I will be signing my MOS Tomorrow afternoon. 
I scored very high on my ASVAB and my recruiter(s) tried to get me to choose an MOS other than 0311 Infantry.
My plan is to eventually make assessment and selection for MARSOC, and become an 0372 CSO.
Is 0311 the way to go? What would be my path to take to reach Special Operations?
Thank you for all your help,
Ric17


----------



## mrob (Nov 28, 2012)

I, too, enlisted in the Marine Corps several weeks ago and, like you, have similar aspirations. I think the best question you could ask yourself is what would you want to do in the Marine Corps if MARSOC did not exist. First, you are going to need several years in the Marine Corps anyways before you are even eligible for selection, and secondly, nothing is guaranteed at this point, except for what occupational field you want to be in assuming you have it in your contract somewhere. One thing I have definitely learned on these boards over the years regarding questions like these is it's your life, so live it how you want and be proud of whatever it is you choose to do.


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 28, 2012)

mrob said:


> I, too, enlisted in the Marine Corps several weeks ago and, like you, have similar aspirations. I think the best question you could ask yourself is what would you want to do in the Marine Corps if MARSOC did not exist. First, you are going to need several years in the Marine Corps anyways before you are even eligible for selection, and secondly, nothing is guaranteed at this point, except for what occupational field you want to be in assuming you have it in your contract somewhere. One thing I have definitely learned on these boards over the years regarding questions like these is it's your life, so live it how you want and be proud of whatever it is you choose to do.


Good advice from a DEP'er!


----------



## Hillclimb (Nov 28, 2012)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Good advice from a DEP'er!


 
Definitely. That was a strong second post and I agree.


----------



## Doorkicker03 (Nov 28, 2012)

Well if you scored high enough on your asvab and you're a good swimmer I would try to get a 0321 contract. Do two deployments with recon and you are almost guaranteed a spot in seleciton. That's no guarantee you will make it but you're definitely setting yourself up for success.


----------



## Ricochet17 (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes thank you Mrob! Very strong advice. 
Unfortunetly there aren't any 0321's, (offered in limited quantity in March apparently) instead I'm signing infantry 0311. I am not a good swimmer however and I realise I need a lot of practice. I figured its going to take a year or two before MARSOC or recon can even be considered. I was slightly apprehensive and checking that 0311 is the best way to go for an eventual 0372. 
I'll double check 0321 tomorrow. Thanks guys!
Ric17


----------



## Grunt Corps (Nov 29, 2012)

Unless you are joining the reserves, you will join with an 03xx contract.  Essentially means you will be guaranteed infantry, but not a specific MOS inside the infantry.  Now, I have no idea who you are or what you think, but you should look at MARSOC as a future goal, depending on how your first enlistment goes.  What I mean by that is you need to find an MOS that you would be happy in, be it kickin doors or fixing helicopters, and go with it.  Once you find what you want to do, other than MARSOC, go do it and do it well.  If, towards the end of your initial enlistment, you decide that you would still like to pursue MARSOC, go ahead and do it.  If you decided the Marine Corps isn't for you, you can go on with your life and be happy with whatever MOS you picked.  My MARSOC recruiter stressed to me several times that no MOS is any more likely to be selected than any other.  So, join with whatever contract you decide, do your job to the absolute best of your ability, and if you're not a grunt, study basic infantry skills.  Every Marine should know them, very few do.  I'm sorry that I rambled on for a bit, a couple too many PBRs will do that to a guy.  Best of luck in your decision, and I hope you are happy with whatever you decide.


----------



## 25&5 (Nov 29, 2012)

UH is infantry.  If you sign up for UV or UW, you won't get to volunteer @ SOI for Recon.  HZ contracts that quit get reassigned to an MOS at the discretion of the needs of the Marine Corps.  UH volunteers that quit go to an infantry unit.  If neither (UH or HZ) is available, and you feel the urge to sign that dotted line regardless of whatever MOS they offer, I would look into rigger (PR).


----------



## PACMan (Nov 29, 2012)

I am currently waiting to submit my package as soon as I redeploy from this year long deployment. It's quite frustrating not being able to swim out here, seeing how I'm not exactly a fish in water.


----------



## MOTOMETO (Nov 29, 2012)

A very rewarding MOS you can also look into is 0861 (Forward Observer). Its high speed and you get attached to grunt units quite often for deployments. You get taught land nav at the school house and how to call for artillery fire missions. Eventually, once you're an NCO, you'll learn how to call in air support and become JTAC qualified. You work in small teams and the FO community is really laid back.


----------



## yankfan (Dec 5, 2012)

MOTO, I had never really looked into 0861 (or heard of it) but I just did some researching and that does sound like an interesting MOS. I am currently in college, but afterwards I will be enlisting. This MOS sounds exciting and I will do more research on it, but I was wondering if later on in my career in the Marines if I choose this MOS and want to try for MARSOC, would I be able to? Thanks


----------



## Doorkicker03 (Dec 6, 2012)

yankfan said:


> MOTO, I had never really looked into 0861 (or heard of it) but I just did some researching and that does sound like an interesting MOS. I am currently in college, but afterwards I will be enlisting. This MOS sounds exciting and I will do more research on it, but I was wondering if later on in my career in the Marines if I choose this MOS and want to try for MARSOC, would I be able to? Thanks


 
One of our cooks just got selected after doing the indoc... so yes, any MOS in the Marine Corps will qualify you for marsoc


----------



## MOTOMETO (Dec 6, 2012)

Doorkicker hit the nail on the head, it doesn't matter what MOS you're in, anyone can try out as long as they have a GT score above 105, a high first class PFT, clean record ( no NJP's) and you're either a Corporal or a junior Sergeant. Those are the big things I can think of.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 6, 2012)

All this being said, you will be better prepared if you are a combat arms MOS.


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Dec 15, 2012)

Teufel said:


> All this being said, you will be better prepared if you are a combat arms MOS.


 
That certainly doesn't hurt. ITC will get you the *BASIC* special operations skills, but it won't teach you all the things you learn from just being with a combat unit. There's all the instincts and tangible skills you pick up, but then there are the intangible things like knowing how to suck it up.

When I went through A&S a lot of the support guys were way way way outside of their element. They didn't know the first thing about taking care of their feet, land nav, or preping their ruck. A lot of them paid for those mistakes dearly, ie could barely walk by the third day. While most of the 03's and especially the 0321's were like "Got it, I need to move that far that fast", the support guys were more like "Are you serious I need to move how far how fast". Just a different mindset. Not to say that all the 03's made it and none of the support guys did, it just seemed like the 03's had a better handle on things.


----------



## comrade-z (Mar 13, 2013)

I was also looking at doing 0311->0321->0372 - My interests in the military are with infantry or technology, so I guess that fulfills the "would you be happy doing something else if MARSOC didn't exist" part.  One thing I am still curious about though, that I sort of asked about in another thread if not directly, is if I go in as 0311/0321 with the intention of going on to 0372, would I, in this future hypothetical, be able to/have the time to take courses as an 0321, such as the combatant diver course?

Also, would any courses such as combatant diver, airborne, mountain assault, etc, ever be part of a MEU(SOC)'s pre-deployment training?  I am asking because I read somewhere that some of that SOC-certification training is individual training for the SOCapable units - this phrasing/language sounds similar to that used to describe ITC for MARSOC.  If this is wrong, could someone explain more clearly what the distinction I am missing is?


----------



## Teufel (Mar 14, 2013)

Please show up to BRC and tell everyone there that you want to go to MARSOC after you get done being a Recon Marine.

Also, it turns out that Recon Marines didn't go to any specialized insertion skills such as airborne, military free fall, combatant diver and whatever mountain assault is until MARSOC was created.


----------



## MOTOMETO (Mar 14, 2013)

^ I'm sorry I lol'ed at that


----------



## AWP (Mar 14, 2013)

comrade-z,
As a staff member, not a Marine, who has watched countless guys and gals go down the path you are currently on:

Read more, post less. You are setting yourself up for failure. Yes, you want to learn and if you don't ask questions how else will you learn....I understand that. What you should do is learn some on your own, the questions about schools while a part of Recon are common knowledge.

Also...regardless of WHAT you choose, end even the branch you choose, you do NOT want to be the guy who is talking about his next step without even proving his abilities at his current "level." You are setting yourself up for failure.

Good luck.


----------



## comrade-z (Mar 14, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> comrade-z,
> As a staff member, not a Marine, who has watched countless guys and gals go down the path you are currently on:
> 
> Read more, post less. You are setting yourself up for failure. Yes, you want to learn and if you don't ask questions how else will you learn....I understand that. What you should do is learn some on your own, the questions about schools while a part of Recon are common knowledge.
> ...


 
I get that - Reason I am asking now is because I might go for the UZ enlistment option that goes straight to Recon, and I am trying to just gather every drop of info I can before I sign up for that vs anything else.  As for where I am now, I am asking questions about that, just not here - mostly asking friends and friends of friends who are/were in the military about their thoughts and experiences, so I can get a feel about what I want out of the choices that are currently at hand.

Thanks!


----------



## Teufel (Mar 14, 2013)

There is a 70-90% attrition rate between MART and BRC.  You have a long road to plow.


----------



## Jim Flagan (Mar 15, 2013)

0321 reserve? A buddy I mine went reservist, got first dibs on schools due to qoutas being different between active/reserve, went on 2 deployments. He had a hell of a time trying to go full active after a while, but he did it eventually.


----------

